# It's gonna get worse, before it gets better !



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The 67 is inside the shop! trunk is cut out. 1/4 panels stripped. we are still waiting for a rotesserie to be freed up then on it goes!!! here are some pics, almost NO rust and Few dents!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmmmm........ I'm afraid you're right about it getting worse. Once they hit those inner wheel wells and upper trunk floor with a blaster, there isn't gonna be anything left to attach the new trunk to. The outer body panels do look pretty solid and it actually has rocker panels...

I'm very close to ordering all the inner/outer wheel wells and 1 piece trunk floor for mine.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Another project thread


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The upper trunk floor actually looks pretty good....but you are right, I ain't counting on anything till the blaster (grim reaper) does his job!:lol: :willy:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont know, he might still have wheel wells left, mine are in decent shape just need a bit of patching and the 65 is WAAAAAY rustier than this one. I would call it a clean one, but then again I am not normal. Im looking forward to this one.

Oh and dont worry, you wont have it that bad. It could always be much much worse, doesnt take much looking on here to find worse.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

it actually looks very solid. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It is surprisingly solid, but in s strange way. The trunk pan, and interior floor (front only) are very swiss cheesy....the rest of the car seems solid. even between the sail panels, and lower windshield. The car has a registration sticker, and an inspection sticker from 1984! I am crossing my fingers!......Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

This is the pic that throws red flags for me. In the grey circle, it appears the upper trunk floor is already completely rusted out above the brace. That probably indicates the weld flange on the inner well is severely affected also. The area in white is where the new trunk floor flange is supposed to attach. It's already gone. The area in blue is the seam between the inner/outer wells, it too, is already gone and there may be more damage in that seam in other areas I can't see. The pic of the quarter panel with the rust bondoed over indicates the outer well flange to quarter lip may be severely compromised.
Yes, anything can be patched and repaired but since Eric isn't doing this himself, it may be quicker and less expensive to have the wheel wells replaced entirely along with a 1 piece trunk floor. Just passing along my observation.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah I keep forgetting he isnt doing it.. Yeah that changes things, you dont want to pay someone to fab patches and little hard to reach areas. The trunk drops look nice from this angle though.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> It is surprisingly solid, but in s strange way. The trunk pan, and interior floor (front only) are very swiss cheesy....the rest of the car seems solid. even between the sail panels, and lower windshield. The car has a registration sticker, and an inspection sticker from 1984! I am crossing my fingers!......Eric




Eric, car looks good for its age. Are you having the work done by our favorite restorer (and my namesake)? Regards, Paul.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually it is at an old friends shop (from High School)....Mitch, I am thinking the same thing! Eric:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, of course you're going to keep the gold "GTO" sticker on the 1/4 window. That goes without saying.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The body man is changing the wheel house on the left side both 1/4 pane drops are "solid" !!!. I ordered a SWEET rolling chassis from Street Rod Garage. can't wait to see it arrive on the truck!!! Specing out an engine now....Ericarty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, The sticker will stay on THAT window....hopefully, I will get a "STICKER" from the forum, as I recently became a Lifetime Member:cool...I have a matching spectrum tape GTO on my tool box, I stuck it there in 1980. Eric the Old Animal


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> The body man is changing the wheel house on the left side both 1/4 pane drops are "solid" !!!. I ordered a SWEET rolling chassis from Street Rod Garage. can't wait to see it arrive on the truck!!! Specing out an engine now....Ericarty:


It looks like they have nice stuff. How much did the roller set you back?
If you don't mind me asking....


----------

